# My tablet is spazzing!



## Tannonclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, so i just moved to my new house, and I noticed once I set up my new computer that my tablet is acting REALLY weird.

I tried to start working on another picture, but the movement on my screen as compared to my pen was as if I were lagging in a video game- it was choppy and jerky, and whenever I try to click anything, my pointer will jerk off to the side, click random things and stuff.
 It seems like it's less of a problem if I'm using my pen away from the center of my tablet- I'm thinking maybe during shipping, something heavy might have put too much pressure on it, or maybe it's a magnetism thing. I'm not sure really- but if anyone knows anything about this or has had this kind of problem, I'd appreciate some help. It seems like the other buttons on it work fine, it just happens when I try to use my pen.
Thanks! Hearts.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 29, 2008)

What kind of tablet and did you update your drivers?


----------



## Tannonclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

I couldn't update drivers yet because all of that is on a different computer, but I will once i have the chance- It's a wacom 4.


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 30, 2008)

Other devices can interfere with your tablet.
Magnetic; CRT monitors, speakers, cellphones - but it seems a bit random when they do.

Input; another mouse which is not standing perfectly still or is also lagging.

Another thing is you might've damaged your tablet cable or stylus in the move :S It happened to a tablet of mine after I travelled with it a lot.


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 30, 2008)

Tannonclaw said:


> I couldn't update drivers yet because all of that is on a different computer, but I will once i have the chance- It's a wacom 4.



From what I understand, if you don't have the drivers updated, the operating system, usually Windows XP assigns its own driver for a Human Interface Device. This makes the tablet seem to look like it operates but acts funny. The other thing is mentioned before that other devices may interfere with the tablet.

You can easily download the drivers from wacom's site online. If there was Tablet 101 I'd say do that before reporting problems on another forum. Almost any problem I had with my tablet was a driver issue. Go to wacom's site and find your model under the downloads and support and get the right driver.


----------

